# Visiting the US after Cuba



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Context: talking here about Canadians, _not_ citizens/residents of the US

Apparently in recent years, Cuba has started stamping passports. They used to stamp a separate page which could easily be removed, so your passport wouldn't show a Cuba entry. Now that they stamp the passport itself, other countries (the US) can see that you've been to Cuba.

If a Canadian goes to Cuba, and now has a stamp in their passport, would they encounter any trouble later entering the US as a visitor for business/vacation? I'm talking about a different trip, not one continuous trip.

I would expect the answer to be "no", but US Customs has gotten somewhat wackier in recent years under Trump. There are more reports of Canadians being denied entry for a variety of reasons; these days, CBP agents seem to just be looking for excuses to turn back people. The US has the right to deny entry to anyone. So I'm not asking a question about laws and rights, but rather in the current day, has anyone heard of trouble visiting Cuba and then visiting the US?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Apparently in recent years, Cuba has started stamping passports.


I'll let you know in three weeks 

BTW, many years ago you just asked them not to stamp it and they didn't.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting, so maybe just asking them to not stamp will be easiest.

Congrats on the Cuba plans. I'm thinking of booking something myself, maybe through Sun Wing or Transat. Any recommendations for which web sites to look at?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Sunwing had a good deal ... 7 days, 4 star, all inclusive, beach front, direct flight from Winnipeg around $850.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Just searched flights and you can fly any major US airlines to Havana direct for like $200 USD. Sounds like these flights aren't for American tourists but people with official business or ties to Cuba, or citizen of another country etc

Haven't been to Cuba but it's not uncommon for certain countries like this to simply not stamp, or staple a visa that you can just remove after leaving the country etc


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Living near the US border, we hear stories all the time of people being denied entry for all kinds of reasons.

The truth is that US border agents don't need a reason. They can deny entry just because they feel like it.

A Cuba stamp in a passport may not be illegal, but the border agent may refuse entry anyways.

In other words, crossing the border into the US is never assured.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

All our passports have a stamp from about 3 years ago (before trumpe). We have been in the US more than half dozen times since then. Never a problem. My spouse goes in there for work all the time, no problem either.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I never have and will not visit Cuba as long as a Castro remains in power. I never have and never will visit the USA while Trump is in office. So I have no problem with whatever the USA does at their border james4beach. Find somewhere better to spend your money. 

I would also not fly with either Sunwing or Air Transat for various air travel related reasons. You've hit just about all my 'no thanks at any price' no no's'.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Context: talking here about Canadians, _not_ citizens/residents of the US
> 
> Apparently in recent years, Cuba has started stamping passports. They used to stamp a separate page which could easily be removed, so your passport wouldn't show a Cuba entry. Now that they stamp the passport itself, other countries (the US) can see that you've been to Cuba ...


Not sure what this means ... are the stamps going on a page that has picture/critical info on the back so it can't be removed?




james4beach said:


> ... If a Canadian goes to Cuba, and now has a stamp in their passport, would they encounter any trouble later entering the US as a visitor for business/vacation? I'm talking about a different trip, not one continuous trip.
> 
> I would expect the answer to be "no", but US Customs has gotten somewhat wackier in recent years under Trump. There are more reports of Canadians being denied entry for a variety of reasons ...


So far, reports of stamps and US Customs asking about Cuba visits based on stamps in the passport say there was no issue.

As for being turned away, it might be inconvenient but it's far easier than the increase in people being barred from entering the US for five years. 
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadians-banned-from-u-s-dos-and-don-ts-at-the-border-1.4614788

It's still a small number overall but if one needs to visit the US for say work, it is IMO more concerning.



Cheers


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> I never have and will not visit Cuba as long as a Castro remains in power. I never have and never will visit the USA while Trump is in office. So I have no problem with whatever the USA does at their border james4beach. Find somewhere better to spend your money.


lol, yes LTA we should all go hike the Swiss alps for every vacation and not do want we want. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> I never have and will not visit Cuba as long as a Castro remains in power. I never have and never will visit the USA while Trump is in office. So I have no problem with whatever the USA does at their border james4beach. Find somewhere better to spend your money.
> 
> I would also not fly with either Sunwing or Air Transat for various air travel related reasons. You've hit just about all my 'no thanks at any price' no no's'.


Then why bother posting on a topic where you have no experience, no desire, and clear bias against what OP is asking? You blast people all the time here for posting where they post has no relevance.

I go to the US all the time, we have family, my spouse contracts often out of there, and I don’t mind it. We have another few trips planned there this year. Why? Based on our work schedules, school schedules and that I can’t stay for free on a penthouse in Chicago, NYC, or Cali due to a relative working there. As a non retiree with kids I only take about 10 days at a time. I have no desire to pay for flights at the most expensive times times of the year for 10 days where two of the days are full travel days. A nice little trip to Cuba or the US is great for us. 

Quite honestly, hiking anywhere would be the worst vacation for me PERSONALLY, but I get why ther people do and I don’t judge.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It might be a good time to cancel all travel. 

Check out the resources China is putting into a new hospital specifically to deal with the Wuhan coronavirus. They have quarantined 10 major cities now.

Wuhan alone.......a city most of us never heard of, has a population of 11 million people.

https://www.cbc.ca/news

We don't travel and plan to stay well away from anyone who does. We will avoid crowds as much as possible. 

Hopefully it will be a big deal about nothing but it seems like the authorities and experts are more concerned and active than usual. 

I don't really trust them to tell the public everything they know.

A map of the current spread of the virus resulting in 881 cases and 26 deaths to date. There are another 120 "suspected" cases. All but 2 cases in the US are located in Asia.

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We decided against spending another winter in Thailand and SE Asia. Going to Mexico next week instead. I was regretting that decision until news of the coronavirus started to appear. Might be just as well.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Longtimeago said:


> I never have and will not visit Cuba as long as a Castro remains in power. I never have and never will visit the USA while Trump is in office. . . . I would also not fly with either Sunwing or Air Transat for various air travel related reasons. You've hit just about all my 'no thanks at any price' no no's'.


What I'm hearing is that you won't be there when I arrive


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> What I'm hearing is that you won't be there when I arrive


lol ... and added bonus to going to Cuba!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Like I said to my friend going to visit the Amazon.........be careful, it is jungle out there.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

ian said:


> Going to Mexico next week instead. I was regretting that decision until news of the coronavirus started to appear. Might be just as well.


Careful, corona is from mexico! :cower:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> Not sure what this means ... are the stamps going on a page that has picture/critical info on the back so it can't be removed?


Like every other country, Cuba will stamp a passport page. You are not allowed to remove pages from your passport. Your passport is the property of the Government of Canada and must not be altered.



> So far, reports of stamps and US Customs asking about Cuba visits based on stamps in the passport say there was no issue.


Thanks that's good news!



> As for being turned away, it might be inconvenient but it's far easier than the increase in people being barred from entering the US for five years.
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadians-banned-from-u-s-dos-and-don-ts-at-the-border-1.4614788
> 
> It's still a small number overall but if one needs to visit the US for say work, it is IMO more concerning.
> ...


Yes this is concerning. The US border certainly has gotten tighter in the last couple of years and I wouldn't mind being sent back home, but banned for 5 years would be unfortunate.

There are a few steps I take personally. I always clean myself up a bit before approaching CBP and try to travel clean-shaven. I route myself through airports where I've been having better experiences. I always prepare some answers to the basic questions.

Body language is also important, something you can train yourself for. Avoid fidgeting. Keep motions smooth. Don't move your head around too much. Smile. Take off excess coats or layers so you aren't hot, don't come in looking sweaty.

I realize for you older guys this may not be as big of an issue but I'm a male in my 30s traveling alone, so I always face more scrutiny. In my last air travel I also got secondary screening/pat downs twice in Canadian airports. Never in the US for some reason. But I wonder if I got flagged somewhere, resulting in all these Canadian extra screenings at security.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> All our passports have a stamp from about 3 years ago (before trumpe). We have been in the US more than half dozen times since then. Never a problem. My spouse goes in there for work all the time, no problem either.


Thanks, this is very helpful info!

I also like the sound of your 10 day vacations. I'm thinking of that kind of pattern as well. I enjoy various destinations in the US, but try to keep it short.



sags said:


> It might be a good time to cancel all travel.


Cancel travel to Asia maybe, but I think I'll actually be healthier if I go to the Caribbean. I find that if I spend a few days in the warmth during winter, it perks me up and I seem to then be stronger (more resilient to health problems) the rest of winter.

Perhaps a nice sunny getaway can actually make someone stronger against risk of infections? I do agree that air travel and airports are a health hazard, though.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We traded 22 hours of air travel to Asia for 5/6 hours of travel to Mexico this year. Dumb luck on our part...not planned because of the coronavirus. I am more concerned about being cooped up on a plane to Asia for 10-12 hours on each flight that I would be visiting Thailand. Stale air, lots of people, germs, etc.

Yes, it will be Corona for me instead of a cold Chang! Pesos instead of bhats.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

ian said:


> We traded 22 hours of air travel to Asia for 5/6 hours of travel to Mexico this year. Dumb luck on our part...not planned because of the coronavirus. I am more concerned about being cooped up on a plane to Asia for 10-12 hours on each flight that I would be visiting Thailand. Stale air, lots of people, germs, etc.
> 
> Yes, it will be Corona for me instead of a cold Chang! Pesos instead of bhats.


Selling corona and buying Corona -- nice arbitrage!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Starting a coronavirus thread because it appears to be escalating.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there are a few beer jokes in this thread so - counting upon that levity - i'll stick this here

canada is not paying one sweet penny for the royal runaways

pappy Charles has to go on supporting his offspring whether they run away or not. Whatsamatter w the heir to the british throne that he doesn't get this. If the kids think they need fancy security or a mansion in canada, it's pappy who has to pay

the auld queen should personally help pay for her grandson's pogey too. Don't send your kids to canada son, don't take your guns to town.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> I always clean myself up a bit before approaching CBP and try to travel clean-shaven ... don't come in looking sweaty



quite a few chuckles in this thread


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> ... I realize for you older guys this may not be as big of an issue but I'm a male in my 30s traveling alone, so I always face more scrutiny ...


I hate to break it to you but it's nothing new. 

When I was in my 30's getting a TN visa to work in the US and later when traveling to the US for work I faced more scrutiny. My colleague who showed up looking like a tourist headed to a sunny destination while applying for a TN visa as a management consultant instead of in a suit as recommended by the expert did get their TN visa ... after five hours of grilling and long after the last flight to their US destination had departed. 




james4beach said:


> ... In my last air travel I also got secondary screening/pat downs twice in Canadian airports. Never in the US for some reason. But I wonder if I got flagged somewhere, resulting in all these Canadian extra screenings at security.


I have had pat downs in Canadian, US, European and Latin American airports.

Last time I was well over thirty and traveling as part of a group so I'm not seeing a pattern.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> I hate to break it to you but it's nothing new.


Interesting, thanks. That makes me feel better.

humble_pie finds it amusing but reality is that one's appearance at CBP screening makes a difference.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The scale and how random particular agents are for giving out five year bans are the biggest changes or maybe better described as escalations.

Keep in mind that my at the time eighty year old parents were turned back in the '90s as mom said she was attending a writers conference on their way to their trailer in Florida. Apparently attending a conference was hot button at the time.


For me, the worst at airports I can recall was a pat down at the source US airport and then as boarding the connecting flight at another US airport, I was pulled out of line for a second pat down.


Worst overall was after 9/11 where to get into the Maryland office was a pat down, power up all electronics and search of all laptop/lunch bags, day after day after day.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A big reason I quit my US job was that I didn't like this uncertainty of suddenly getting turned back or even banned from the US. I figured, if they really don't want a skilled professional in the country and are going to put out these "go back home" vibes, then let them figure out their own problems and I'll contribute to Canada's economy instead.

The US has started really making the point recently that they don't want foreigners in their country, and message received. Hope that works out for them.

Now my business is run out of Canada and my capital is in Canada too. Once I picked up on those "go back home" vibes, I decided to not move any capital into the US.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

fireseeker said:


> Selling corona and buying Corona -- nice arbitrage!


Some years ago, I met a young Canadian woman who paid for her vacations by flying to Cuba and returning with cigars which she then sold at considerable profit. Here is an explanation I found online: _ "Money making on Cuban cigars used to be muling full duffle bags of non-authentic Cuban ciagrs out of Cuba. At USD/CUC $35 a box roughly , with a "wholesale price" into the dedicated non-authentic-selling-as-authentic markets at $80-$100 a box to buyers that in-turn would retail those boxes for $300+ in their "authentic" cigar stores. Alas, with the passage of the Cuba restriction on the export of ciagrs without official receipts that muling became lost in the past."_

Similarly, I am old enough to remember when it was possible to make money selling your used Levis in Europe for considerable profit. I never sold mine personally but I did make some money several times buying Zippo lighters in Canada for $30 each and selling them in Europe for $60 each. Not a bad profit when I bought 50 at a time and took them in my carry-on bag. Paid my return airfare to Canada at the time.

The 'trick' of course is to have some means of selling them at the other end. I had a bar in a busy tourist area at the time and would simply line some up on display on the back bar. The tourists from various European countries who came into the bar would ask about them and I would tell them they were for sale. I could unload 50 in about half a tourist season easily. So each year, I financed my visit back to Canada that way, for several years.

There are plenty of things that sell in one country for considerably more in another country. It is also not illegal to travel with them. I was asked once at screening why I had so many and simply said they were gifts for family and friends. Alcohol and tobacco may have restrictions on quantity but most things do not. 

There was an interesting UK tv series titled, 'Around the world in 80 trades' in which a guy started out with 25k GBP and ended up 6 months later with a 20k profit. That's after paying for his 6 months of travel, shipping costs of the goods, import taxes, etc. It does tend to indicate someone could make a living from it while travelling the world at the same time. The TV series is available to watch online and is quite interesting. Ever thought of buying and selling Camels? That's the animals, not the cigarette brand.
https://www.google.com/search?q=aro.....69i57j0l4.9663j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> humble_pie finds it amusing but reality is that one's appearance at CBP screening makes a difference.



jas4 the reason i laughed out loud because it's hard for me to think of you as anything but cleaned-up, pristine, neat, tidy, well-shaven ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

assuming that this thread is becoming the de facto humour thread, here is another hilarious line from the What would you do if your Spouse Dies First dialogue



> My life wouldn't change much if spouse went tomorrow



forum needs a fun break from neverending hardcore melodrama & woe


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Longtimeago said:


> There are plenty of things that sell in one country for considerably more in another country. *It is also not illegal to travel with them. I was asked once at screening why I had so many and simply said they were gifts for family and friends.* Alcohol and tobacco may have restrictions on quantity but most things do not.


Nothing is illegal when you have the ethics of a salesman.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3s said:


> Nothing is illegal when you have the ethics of a salesman.



m3 i saw when he was going on about the you-know-what in the mediterranian island

actually they are a recurring type in cmf forum

did u see thru?

ps don't reply


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There is news of an earthquake off the coast of Cuba. Does anyone know if this would affect Cuba vacation plans?
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/earthquake-cuba-jamaica-1.5443455

I suppose it will take a few hours to learn if this has any impact on travels. Sounds like a few of us have travel plans so will probably be interested.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I suppose it will take a few hours to learn if this has any impact on travels. Sounds like a few of us have travel plans so will probably be interested.


No issues I heard of, business as usual.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

m3s said:


> Nothing is illegal when you have the ethics of a salesman.


I wasn't aware that all salesmen have the same ethics m3s. But if you say so, then it must be true of course. I mean, who would doubt you. LOL


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> No issues I heard of, business as usual.


Thanks. I also inquired with a tour operator, and asked a friend whose family is in Jamaica (within the earthquake zone). Both say they haven't heard any reports of trouble or major damage affecting travel.


----------

